# Shopping for rabbit harness and leash



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

I've been reading that H type harness is the best. Found this product but not sure if it's H type.. the leash is stretchy thus prevents injury when rabbit runs.

Accessories : Comfort Small Animal Harness & Lead Leash Set: LARGE 6ft : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

This is for a mini lop rabbit.

Any better harness and leash than this? I want something easy to fit on rabbit and definitely a elastic type of leash so I don't need to worry about rabbit running and breaking bones.

PS: I'm looking for suggestions for suitable harness and leash to walk a rabbit. I'm not asking for a discussion on why I'm walking a rabbit and if it's moral.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Rabbits dont walk, they hop. And I dont care if you dont want a discussion about wheter it's right or wrong, this is a public forum and I am allowed to express my personal opinion.

Rabbit harness and leashes are cruel.
And rabbits will very quickly wriggle or chew their way out of them.

If you feel the need to walk (hop!) your rabbit that means you cant be letting it get enough exercise in the way it should be....running about in a large hutch and run/free range indoors/shed or aviary housing.

People like you make me so angry.
If you want to walk an animal get a dog. Rabbits will freak out in a harness and stress can be fatal to a bunny.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Also to add if a dog sees rabbit it will be torn to shreds. Just saying.


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Rabbits dont walk, they hop. And I dont care if you dont want a discussion about wheter it's right or wrong, this is a public forum and I am allowed to express my personal opinion.
> 
> Rabbit harness and leashes are cruel.
> And rabbits will very quickly wriggle or chew their way out of them.
> ...


And I'd equally accuse you of animal cruelty for keeping a rabbit locked in a hutch and indoor run. People like you make me angry, trying to force your opinion on how a rabbit should be brought up on others. Try treating rabbits as individuals instead of applying your one rule fits all logic.

And no dogs won't tear my rabbit to shreds. There's no dogs around in the area I plan to walk my rabbit.

Anyone mature enough to give some proper suggestions instead of nonsense like the above two posters? Walking my rabbit is already a decision I've made. There's no changing that. What I'm trying to decide now is the best harness and leash to buy.

To anyone else replying, please don't post like you know my rabbit. You only know your rabbit. My rabbit loves the company of strangers and doesn't get 'stressed' so don't reply if that's all you have to say.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

If you want advice on "good" rabbit harness' then your in the wrong place, we're a group of people who care about rabbit welfare and so you won't get any advice your after on here. Insulting members won't get you very far either


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I hate to say this, but even if you did find a harness that your bunny tolerated - you won't walk your rabbit - your rabbit will walk you.

Basically, you will have to go wherever bunny goes, at the pace bunny chooses, not the other way - and yes, that will mean through the bushes, under tables, under the fence into next door's garden, or under a car if you are by a road.

Good entertainment for people watching, but a tad embarrassing. 

They may seem a good idea, but you cannot walk a rabbit like a dog.

Bunnies can wriggle out of them too.

I'm not being a spoilsport, just warning you, so you don't waste your money on a useless gimick.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

denla said:


> And I'd equally accuse you of animal cruelty for keeping a rabbit locked in a hutch and indoor run. People like you make me angry, trying to force your opinion on how a rabbit should be brought up on others. Try treating rabbits as individuals instead of applying your one rule fits all logic.
> 
> And no dogs won't tear my rabbit to shreds. There's no dogs around in the area I plan to walk my rabbit.
> 
> ...


Right, accuse me of animal cruelty for my rabbits locked in a hutch.....you mean the ones that have 100% free range of my house??
The ones that DONT get dragged around on a leash beause I think it's 'something they like' ??
The ones that take up more space in my bed at night than me??
Yeah you're right, I'm terribly cruel to my rabbits....maybe I should give them to you :ciappa:

How do you know your rabbit doesn't get stressed, she's talked to you and told you has she!

People like you DO NOT deserve the company of the animals you keep.


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I hate to say this, but even if you did find a harness that your bunny tolerated - you won't walk your rabbit - your rabbit will walk you.
> 
> Basically, you will have to go wherever bunny goes, at the pace bunny chooses, not the other way - and yes, that will mean through the bushes, under tables, under the fence into next door's garden, or under a car if you are by a road.
> 
> ...


Not true. My friend owns a rabbit and uses a rope tied to a full body harness on the rabbit. His rabbit loves going out for walks, nudges the harness to my friend's leg whenever it wants to walk outside. Rabbit happily follows my friend all over the park. It's possible to walk a rabbit.

I know at first I'll be following my rabbit until he's trained to follow me. That's alright. Rabbits only wriggle out of a harness that's not a perfect fit.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know why, but the OP seems familiar somehow......


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> Right, accuse me of animal cruelty for my rabbits locked in a hutch.....you mean the ones that have 100% free range of my house??
> The ones that DONT get dragged around on a leash beause I think it's 'something they like' ??
> The ones that take up more space in my bed at night than me??
> Yeah you're right, I'm terribly cruel to my rabbits....maybe I should give them to you :ciappa:
> ...


People like you don't deserve any pets. You think you know best and try to force your way of raising a rabbit on others. Get real. You should know I'll be walking my rabbit and it's final. I can either buy a random harness and leash and give the trial and error method a go, or I can do it with everyone's help here. I see you're encouraging me to use the trial and error method. I take it you hate rabbits?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I don't know why, but the OP seems familiar somehow......


Now that you mention it...

A certain type of creature that lives under bridges and scares goats? Think they're taking on multiple personalities on here, isn't that a mental illness?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Now that you mention it...
> 
> *A certain type of creature that lives under bridges and scares goats*? Think they're taking on multiple personalities on here, isn't that a mental illness?


That's the one


----------



## toryb (Jul 11, 2011)

Walking a rabbit??!! :lol: now iv heard it all!! :lol:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

As you know, I don't force my views on anyone.

Now if you're "new" here - why so stroppy? - most people on here are here to share and learn.

Love to see your "friend" and bunny walking inthe park!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Summersky said:


> As you know, I don't force my views on anyone.
> 
> Now if you're "new" here - why so stroppy? - most people on here are here to share and learn.
> 
> Love to see your "friend" and bunny walking inthe park!


I don't think this is a new person but an alternative personality of another member who was here recently causing trouble and then disappeared. Seems a bit sus to me.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You are spot on. 

Nothing better to do.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Why not throw a stick for said rabbit...their reaction might give you the answer to the suitability of keeping a rabbit on a leash.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i have to admit ive used harnesses and leads on my rabbits but not to walk them in public to walk them around my garden, as they dont have the security of an enclosed garden yet. this was more due to my rabbit enjoying being able to hop around the whole thing where as he would just sit in his run.

and it wasnt really walking it was more he went where he went but was safe so he couldnt get away.

i would NEVER walk them down the street, not only are you exposing the to dogs but also possible diseases etc.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

denla said:


> People like you don't deserve any pets. You think you know best and try to force your way of raising a rabbit on others. Get real. You should know I'll be walking my rabbit and it's final. I can either buy a random harness and leash and give the trial and error method a go, or I can do it with everyone's help here. I see you're encouraging me to use the trial and error method. I take it you hate rabbits?


Dont try and make me look responsible for YOU being a bad pet owner.

I have nothing more to say to you. Talking to people like you is like talking to a brick wall.

And yes....I hate rabbits. Cant stand them. That's why I have 4 :rolleyes5:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Remember to take some poo bags out with you on these walks of yours. we all know how much a rabbit can poo and Im assuming the same rules apply for rabbit poo as it does dog poo. we don't want you getting a hefty fine for littering the street.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

zowie said:


> Remember to take some poo bags out with you on these walks of yours. we all know how much a rabbit can poo and Im assuming the same rules apply for rabbit poo as it does dog poo. we don't want you getting a hefty fine for littering the street.


How considerate of you zowie. OP thank zowie for being so thoughtful!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We once used a harness on a very laid back old lady, when she was grazing on our lawn, so she wasn't restricited to a run. It didn't bother her at all. She mostly just ate, but when she ran, we ran too!

Now, we've invested in a massive 4ft high puppy run/enclosure, that takes up the whole lawn. Bunnies can run and binky, we can sit in too and watch , interact and enjoy. Far better for everyone.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I know, get a lunge line, and then a carrot on a stick and rope, the bunny is sure to follow anywhere you want to go? 
Right, off to put Darwin in a harness, sure he won't chew or wiggle out of it at all....


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I almost lost my rabbit when I tired to walk her. She had a panic attack and escaped. Luckily, my sister caught her or else we would have need seen her again. 

DO NOT do this, please. I've actually had experience of this and my rabbit almost died! xx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Want to be a good rabbit owner? Get a nice big place like this:


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

Buddyandfriends said:


> Want to be a good rabbit owner? Get a nice big place like this:


Your idea of being a good rabbit owner is to lock a rabbit in a cage.

And to the other poster claiming his rabbit is happy because he's letting his rabbit run around his house, let me ask him this: is his house a jungle? Doubt it. Rabbits enjoy the natural environment, not some man made house or wooden fenced cage.

The rabbit won't run away if I find a snug harness with a stretchy type of leash. It's safe to walk my rabbit in the parks and woods. Rabbit will enjoy those environments more than man made cages.

I'll ask in another forum instead of here, where more mature rabbit owners can share some useful information.. other than encouraging me to lock up my rabbit in a cage.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

denla said:


> Your idea of being a good rabbit owner is to lock a rabbit in a cage.
> 
> And to the other poster claiming his rabbit is happy because he's letting his rabbit run around his house, let me ask him this: is his house a jungle? Doubt it. *Rabbits enjoy the natural environment, not some man made house or wooden fenced cage.*
> 
> ...


then dont get a rabbit in the first place!! a normal rabbit lives in the wild, dont come on here causing trouble by putting a bloody harness on one then say its not natural to live in a man made house. flippin heck bugger off back under your bridge!!! i wasnt gonna reply but you're a complete hyporcrite. urgh  :incazzato:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

denla said:


> Your idea of being a good rabbit owner is to lock a rabbit in a cage.


No, a large area that allows them to display their natural behaviours.

Guys, I think we should agree not to reply to this thread. Let's hope it's just another troll. If not, poor rabbit! I hope it escapes and has a good life in the wild...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

denla said:


> Your idea of being a good rabbit owner is to lock a rabbit in a cage.
> 
> And to the other poster claiming his rabbit is happy because he's letting his rabbit run around his house, let me ask him this: is his house a jungle? Doubt it. Rabbits enjoy the natural environment, not some man made house or wooden fenced cage.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid if your rabbit, walking in the park, attracts the attention of a dog with a high prey drive, you are not going to be able to save it. Where I walk my dogs there are wild rabbits, quite capable of disappearing down their holes at the slightest threat, yet dogs still manage to catch them. I suppose you think you will be able to pick the bunny up quick enough; you won't.

If you are so concerned about your rabbit having the best natural environment, why don't you give him free run of your back garden, make sure he cannot burrow out and even dig burrows for him to hide in. This is how my daughter's rabbits are kept, in a natural environment. Or is your garden more important?


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

So keeping a rabbit in a large hutch/run or indoors where it has full run of the place is not natural.....but walking one on a lead is. ut:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

A domestic rabbit can never lead a "natural", ie totally free life, (they would not survive in the wild) but those of us who care give our buns the very best we can.

We work hard to provide the "five freedoms", which includes giving our buns space to be themselves - that means ALL the time, not just when we fancy it.


The Five Freedoms are set out in the Animal Welfare Act of 2006 and apply to all animals including rabbits. They are as follows:-

1. Freedom from hunger and thirst - by providing fresh water and the right type and amount of food to keep them fit

2. Freedom from discomfort - by making sure that animals have the right kind of environment including shelter and somewhere comfortable to rest

3. Freedom from pain, injury and disease - by preventing them from getting ill or injured and by making sure animals are diagnosed and treated rapidly if they do

4. Freedom to behave normally - by making sure animals have enough space, proper facilities and the company of other animals of their own kind

5. Freedom from fear and stress - by making sure their condition and treatment avoid mental suffering



When your rabbit isn't taking you for a walk in the woods, where will it live? If the accommodation is meeting its needs, it doesn't need to take you for a walk, if it is not big enough - why not??

House bunnies can live very happily - with enough space to run and binky, and their own places to go to if they want.

I wish my buns could talk. I wish yours could too. I know what my buns would say. 

Do you meet the requirements of the Welfare Act 2006, all the time? I hope, for your bunnies sake that you do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Ok from someone that is obviously very cruel for having free range rabbits









Yup they look extremely unhappy to me, you best come collect them before I torture them any more 

I'll put the risks of a harness aside for now as the OP doesn't seem to class them as 'risky' enough, so....

Can I ask the OP to take a step back from the defensive for a second and think about the health risks that your plans might have:

1. VHD - you could unknowingly walk your rabbit in an area where a wild rabbit has been sick/died of VHD which could then risk your own rabbit contracting this illness. Just in case you're not aware a rabbit with VHD dies within 48 hours of contracting and it is called the 'silent illness' because the first sign you will see is a dead rabbit.

2. Myxo - you could unknowingly wall your rabbit into an area high in myxo (it is very prevalent this year with many vaccinated rabbits dying of this illness).

3. E.C - you could unknowingly walk your rabbit into an area where E.C effected rabbits have urinated and as the spores can live in the environment for 28 days you run a very high risk of your rabbit picking up this illness.

4. Predators - You not only have to worry about dogs, you also have birds of prey, cats, foxes which if your rabbit was to catch a sniff of any of these (they don't have to be in line of sight as rabbits rely heavily on their sense of smell) and blind panic could set in. A rabbit in a blind panic could easily break their neck or back if attached to a harness.

These reasons alone should make you think twice about your plans, but also remember just because your friends rabbit may appear to like his harness that doesn't mean EVERY rabbit will like a harness.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I remember someone buying a harness for my daughter's rabbit, thought they were being kind. She promptly threw it in the dustbin when they were out of the way. Crazy idea.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Our poor bunnies are having a terrible day. They have been out of their (large) enclosures, and have been romping and binkying in a massive "run" on the lawn, in the sunshine. When I say run, I mean a massive enclosure that is made from dozens of 4ft high puppy pen panels all linked together. They only had lovely long luschious grass to nibble. Cruel really, I know - they couldn't get to the pond for a swim, or to the poisonous ivy and other plants around the garden. Not very natural, but the best that we can do.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Our poor bunnies are having a terrible day. They have been out of their (large) enclosures, and have been romping and binkying in a massive "run" on the lawn, in the sunshine. When I say run, I mean a massive enclosure that is made from dozens of 4ft high puppy pen panels all linked together. They only had lovely long luschious grass to nibble. Cruel really, I know - they couldn't get to the pond for a swim, or to the poisonous ivy and other plants around the garden. Not very natural, but the best that we can do.


OMG how dare you, and there I was thinking you knew what you were doing :thumbdown:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am trying honest! Perhaps I should go for a walk in the woods ...........


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Ok from someone that is obviously very cruel for having free range rabbits
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1 & 2 - rabbit's vaccinated.

3 - Never heard of this illness before.

4 - That's why I'm specifically looking for a leash that's elastic so rabbit won't get hurt even if he tries to run.

To people thinking some grass is enough, well it's not. Rabbits should be given time out in the woods. They can't survive if you let them free so the person suggesting this isn't thinking things through carefully. My rabbit will experience the joys of wildlife under my protection, and the comfort of my home as well. I'm not going to deprive my rabbit the experience of wildlife every rabbit should have.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

denla said:


> *1 & 2 - rabbit's vaccinated.*


It doesn't matter- they can still catch it & walking them around in unknown areas is exposing them to unnecessary risks



denla said:


> *3 - Never heard of this illness before.*


Best you educate yourself then



denla said:


> *4 - That's why I'm specifically looking for a leash that's elastic so rabbit won't get hurt even if he tries to run.*


And you think a bungee type lead will stop predators intent on getting at your rabbit?



denla said:


> *My rabbit will experience the joys of wildlife under my protection, and the comfort of my home as well. I'm not going to deprive my rabbit the experience of wildlife every rabbit should have.*


These 'joys of wildlife' will include, whether you like it or not, contact with plants & soil harbouring biting insects, animals carrying biting insects, & pools of stagnant water that are breeding grounds for biting insects. Why are you intent on putting your rabbit at risk like this?


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

denla said:


> 1 & 2 - rabbit's vaccinated.
> 
> 3 - Never heard of this illness before.
> 
> ...


This thread is nuts!ut:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

A walk in the woods

So your bunny is walking you in the woods. He pulls you towards some yummy leaves, and stops to eat. For now, let's assume the leaves are safe. You are keeping up so far. Then bunny sniffs something else, and hippety hops towards the exciting smell - dandelion leaves. 

Again, although he goes a little faster, you manage to keep up. It's so exciting in the woods. There are little digs and burrows, and wildies must still live there, because your bunny smells bunny poo. You miss them though, they are hidden in the dirt. Bunny is having fun and is getting bolder and braver. You think this is great. What were those stupid people on the forum on about? This is real bunny enrichment. Far better than an enclosure or a rabbit friendly garden.

It's going well so far, or is it?

Bunny nibbles a leaf. he's never tasted this before. He's not sure he likes it, so he hops on. You follow on your lead, but you miss the ivy, as you are trying to keep up.

It's nice and shady under the oak tree, and both of you stop awhile. Then bun decides it's time to move on. Bunny is so excited about the smells. He nibbles some more leaves. These are new too. You are pleased that bun is enjoying himself - but the oak leaves are poisonous.

Suddenly, bunny startles. He freezes. You watch. You listen, Nothing there, you say. But bunny knows better, and takes off. It takes you by surprise, and you drop your lead. You wanted to walk, not run. No choice now. Bunny is "free". He runs into the undergrowth. You try to follow, but the brambles and undergrowth is dense, and you can't get in. You try to go around, but it is just as bad around the other side. You try calling bunny, but bunny does not come.

You are alone in the woods. 

You stand. you wait. What to do?

While you wait, you see two bunny eyes looking at you from the bushes, and you go nearer. But then you realise that it's not your bun after all. It must be a wildy. It looks a bit strange. Why doesn't it run away? Why does its head look wrong?

Suddenly, you see your bun coming out of the bushes. You grab your lead quickly. Phew!!! You are reunited.

No harm done.

Or was there? Did you not see the fly that landed on your bun? Did you not know that there is myxi in the woods? And that a vaccinated bun can still catch it?

Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

denla said:


> 1 & 2 - rabbit's vaccinated.
> 
> *Doesn't matter, vaccinated rabbits can still catch the illnesses and die.*
> 
> ...


I realise you aren't going to pay any attention to the truth, however I have answered because this is a public forum so anyone can see the risks involved and make an informed decision.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

denla said:


> To people thinking some grass is enough, well it's not. Rabbits should be given time out in the woods. *They can't survive if you let them free so the person suggesting this isn't thinking things through carefully*. My rabbit will experience the joys of wildlife under my protection, and the comfort of my home as well. I'm not going to deprive my rabbit the experience of wildlife every rabbit should have.


maybe you should have read my post, i didnt say let them free! i said and i quote 'a normal rabbit' as in a wild rabbit, not ones that have been bred for pets and captivity. sheesh


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

gem88 said:


> maybe you should have read my post, i didnt say let them free! i said and i quote 'a normal rabbit' as in a wild rabbit, not ones that have been bred for pets and captivity. sheesh


Pedantic troll is pedantic, isn't it?


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Pedantic troll is pedantic, isn't it?


most deffinatly. normally i ignore trolls but this particular has really got on my wick. having said that the last one did too. am i the only one that thinks its the same one?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

gem88 said:


> most deffinatly. normally i ignore trolls but this particular has really got on my wick. having said that the last one did too. am i the only one that thinks its the same one?


No you're not


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

gem88 said:


> most deffinatly. normally i ignore trolls but this particular has really got on my wick. having said that the last one did too. am i the only one that thinks its the same one?


I've only been here a month....I dont know what everyone is talking about 
I feel out of the loop!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

denla....what are the benefits to exposing your rabbit to "wild"? Wildlife is different to nature.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I've only been here a month....I dont know what everyone is talking about
> I feel out of the loop!


the last troll was the one who was going on about keeping a rabbit in a tiny cage, forcing her to eat her own poop, amazed at the poor thing eating grass and trying to train it.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Spot on!!


" Another walk in the woods" 

I didnt walk in the woods yesterday  bun was a little off. Bit listless. Not eating. I was quite worried, and took him to the vets  I love little bun after all - but the vet wasnt sure what was wrong perhaps bun had eaten something, he said?............ Flaming high bill too.

I did think about asking on the forum, but they are so goddam annoying on there. Better not say anything. I do remember that Summersky saying something about ivy and oak leaves being poisonous. Better watch out for them today.

Its a lovely sunny day. I phone my friend to see if they want to walk too. My friend is distraught. His bunny died unexpectedly. Fine one minute. Dead the next. The vet said it was most likely VHD. 

That VHD again. Remember that from that forum. Apparently, there is a vaccination for it. Never knew that. My friend says VHD is transmitted animal to animal, and tells me I should get my bun vaccinated  especially as we like to walk in the woods. Must get round to that sometime ............

So  we walk in the woods. If only those forum people could see us. Bun is a little quiet still, so I dont get towed all over the place. Bit worrying actually. Not sure bun is quite right still. I pick him up for a while.

Lucky really. Two minutes after I pick him up a couple of little dogs  terriers I think - come racing past. Close shave that.

Think Ill wander home. I walk past that bush that bun disappeared into the other day. Theres a dead rabbit in there  wonder if it is the one I saw the other day. Perhaps not  I see another dead rabbit nearby, and another  still alive, but a bit dazed- myxi I think.

Time to go home.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Spot on!!
> 
> " Another walk in the woods"
> 
> ...


Summer, you really seem to be enjoying your walks in the woods. Can I join you tomorrow? I'll bring all five of my neglected lot even the poorly George, maybe thats the problem, maybe he needs more wildlife to make him better.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Keep following the story Kammie - wouldn't walk your lot just yet - not all stories have a happy ending.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

yeh i'll bring pepper along too, a big bun like him needs loads of time in the woods


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Keep following the story Kammie - wouldn't walk your lot just yet - not all stories have a happy ending.


But I want to come... I'll stamp my feet and have a tantrum (dealing with terrible two's at the moment so I know exactly how to act).


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

My last walk in the woods

Bunny is fine today. Its my day off, so Im off for some natural bunny enrichment in the woods. My bunny is so lucky  unlike those forum bunnies cooped up in their large enclosures and rooms.

My friend is coming too  he went down the pet shop and got another rabbit. Looks similar to the old one too. Be nice walking together.

His bunny squirms and wriggles, when he tries and puts the harness on  lovely looking harness too, all multicoloured. Dont know what all the fuss is about. When he puts the bun down on the ground it flails and wriggles, and manages to escape. Off like a rocket it is.

My friend chases his bun. I want to, but my bun has other ideas- it takes me for a run the other way  through some brambles, over a log, through a puddle. Im not going to let go today  not going to lose 2 rabbits in one day.
All this running is exhausting. My bun runs faster and faster. I pull on the harness, but it doesnt stop. I try a tug. Bun flies up in the air and lands with a thump. Stunned. 

But its okay. Bun is on the move again. Slower now. Limping on a front leg though  wonder why? I carry it back to find my friend he never got his rabbit  the dogs did. Never mind, he says, hes got the harness. Hell go back to the pet shop tomorrow for another rabbit

My bun is really struggling to walk. Think it is quite badly injured. Not sure I can afford another vet bill. I notice some nodules on his nose  wonder what they are?

Perhaps Ill ask on the forum.


Ninja - Denla - whoever you are - people seek attention for many reasons. Who knows why you need to do what you do. But the beauty of it is, that on each thread, you give us the wonderful opportunity to share what we collectively know, and to educate those who are willing to learn.

Thank you!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Are you still sure you want to come Kammie?

It's dangerous in the woods. 

We know best.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Summersky said:


> Are you still sure you want to come Kammie?
> 
> It's dangerous in the woods.
> 
> We know best.


Yeah why not, I can go get another rabbit in the pet shop tomorrow. Cheaper than vet bills...


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Summersky,do you write stories for a living?? As sad as the ending was in 'the walk in the woods',i thoroughly enjoyed reading the way you'd written it. Well done,new career path maybe??


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i shall give the troll a horror story, using a extending lead on bunny, bunny gets freaked out and runs, bunny gets lead wrapped around her leg and continues to run. this could of lead to her losing her leg completely and painfully at that.





this is a true story, this is what happened the last and final time i will EVER walk them on a lead around my garden. doesnt matter what you use if they become freaked they can seriously hurt themselves.



final note: yes maisie didnt get hurt, but i was very very lucky!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks Zowie! But no, sadly creativity is not my strength. 

I doubt that Denla/Ninja will get it, but hopefully others will.

Those of us who know the dangers out there, owe it to our lovely buns to give them the very best lives we can, in the safest way possible.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Summersky said:


> Thanks Zowie! But no, sadly creativity is not my strength.
> 
> I doubt that Denla/Ninja will get it, but hopefully others will.
> 
> Those of us who know the dangers out there, owe it to our lovely buns to give them the very best lives we can, in the safest way possible.


As much as we all know what the story was getting at,it was a good read all the same!! I didn't know where the walk in the woods was going next!! You do have a hidden talent there,all the words flowed together nicely. i would have liked it to turn into some kind of creepy ghost story!! 
But yes,it highlighted the dangers very clearly,whether they get taken on board is a different matter altogether.....


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I put my bunnies on a harness and leash and walk them about in the garden often. Both used to it, and provided u go where the bun wants to, there's no problem. When I was younger I used to walk my other 2 as well, one of which was so used to it she used to walk nicely like a dog, absolutely hated a harness, but totally happy with a elastic cat collar. Used to walk them around where I live, in the supermarket car park, and took her round the fair once. She loved people, was a very intelligent bunny as I trained her to do tricks and mini obstacle courses, and she loved being walked. Any sight of a dog and I would pick her up, no problems. Oh and they were never vaccinated (didn't know you could then), and were totally fine. My current 2 are Neths and are really feisty but being on leash calms them down. Harness/leash I use is the H one from [email protected], but here:R A B B - I T . S E sell all different ones and will ship to here. I tried a flexi leash once but u end up getting all tangled up. If ur bun starts chewing the leash get a very thin lightweight chain one (the smallest one they do for dogs) instead. Be vigilant, put the harness on tight enough so u can just slip 1 or 2 fingers between it and the rabbit so u can't loose it, and go at bun's pace to wherever it want's to go (a gentle tap on the butt will help encourage movement at first) and you will have fun. Putting a harness on a rabbit isn't cruel, look at how many do rabbit jumping (huge growing sport in Sweden) - they all wear them.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Putting a harness on a rabbit isn't cruel, look at how many do rabbit jumping (huge growing sport in Sweden) - they all wear them.


Look up on Youtube how many people let their rabbits swim in pools! Just because it's popular doesn't mean it's right.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry Wobbles. You are entitled to your opinion, but no way could I recommend bunny walking in a car park, tapping it to make it move. 

You'd never get me jumping out of an aeroplane, but I guess if I was poked enough, I would jump too.

A very laid back rabbit would probalbly cope reaonably, and a wander around the garden is very different form Denla's proposed walk in the woods.

As for a harness calming a feisty rabbit? Terrify them more like, I am afraid.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I put my bunnies on a harness and leash and walk them about in the garden often. Both used to it, and provided u go where the bun wants to, there's no problem. When I was younger I used to walk my other 2 as well, one of which was so used to it she used to walk nicely like a dog, *absolutely hated a harness, but totally happy with a elastic cat collar.* Used to walk them around where I live, in the supermarket car park, and took her round the fair once. She loved people, was a very intelligent bunny as I trained her to do tricks and mini obstacle courses, and she loved being walked. Any sight of a dog and I would pick her up, no problems. Oh and they were never vaccinated (didn't know you could then), and were totally fine. My current 2 are Neths and are really feisty but being on leash calms them down. Harness/leash I use is the H one from [email protected], but here:R A B B - I T . S E sell all different ones and will ship to here. I tried a flexi leash once but u end up getting all tangled up. If ur bun starts chewing the leash get a very thin lightweight chain one (the smallest one they do for dogs) instead. Be vigilant, put the harness on tight enough so u can just slip 1 or 2 fingers between it and the rabbit so u can't loose it, and go at bun's pace to wherever it want's to go (a gentle tap on the butt will help encourage movement at first) and you will have fun. Putting a harness on a rabbit isn't cruel, look at how many do rabbit jumping (huge growing sport in Sweden) - they all wear them.


For anyone reading this please please never do the part that I bolded, that is one easy way to break your rabbits neck.

Yes this person said her rabbit was fine, but for every person that says it was fine there will be 20 people that can tell you a horror story.

And as I explained in my first post just because you have rabbits that 'appear' to be happy in a harness there is no guarantee that EVERY rabbit will like a harness.

And as for calming rabbits down, that is poppycock. They have just realised they can't get away so there is no point in trying. And before you jump to conclusions (pretty certain you will anyway going by your previous history), yes there are rabbits that cope very well in a harness, but harnesses don't have a magic calming effect like you claim


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

anyone else think its extremely weird that this all starts and then wobbles reappears? two accounts maybe?....


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

People on here love their rabbits and care for their rabbits - they don't treat them like glorified playthings.


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Yes, how come Wobbles is back?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Summersky said:


> People on here love their rabbits and care for their rabbits - they don't treat them like glorified playthings.


Well the vast majority of us


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Im not saying all rabbit like a harness, mine did, but there's exeptions to every rule, and perhaps mine was it. You tap them to get them moving to start with so they know what their meant to do. No putting a collar on a rabbit isn't a very good idea, but I was very careful, and mine really preferred it to a harness. They don't go rigid when u put a harness on, their quite happy and relaxed, just calmer, not scared, I well know the difference between if my rabbits were scared and if they were just calm. I also used to take mine to a pikniking spot for a good run about, totally freerange,and keep an eye on them so they didn't go into the undergrowth, so I don't really see why the OP shouldn't take hers to the woods, provided she watches it carefully, less chance of meeting a dog in the wood than the local park. Rabbits swimming isn't a good idea, but rabbit jumping appears very popular, and they do it at small animal shows, like the Burgess one, I hardley think they would be allowed to do so in front of tons of people if it was cruel/ unsafe.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Im not saying all rabbit like a harness, mine did, but there's exeptions to every rule, and perhaps mine was it. You tap them to get them moving to start with so they know what their meant to do. No putting a collar on a rabbit isn't a very good idea, but I was very careful, and mine really preferred it to a harness. They don't go rigid when u put a harness on, their quite happy and relaxed, just calmer, not scared, I well know the difference between if my rabbits were scared and if they were just calm. I also used to take mine to a pikniking spot for a good run about, totally freerange,and keep an eye on them so they didn't go into the undergrowth, so I don't really see why the OP shouldn't take hers to the woods, provided she watches it carefully, less chance of meeting a dog in the wood than the local park. Rabbits swimming isn't a good idea, but rabbit jumping appears very popular, and they do it at small animal shows, like the Burgess one, I hardley think they would be allowed to do so in front of tons of people if it was cruel/ unsafe.


Watching a rabbit carefully WILL NOT stop a dog/cat/other animal coming along and attacking a rabbit.
A person will not be quick enough to react and the bunny would be dead either from it's injuries or shock later on.

Walking a rabbit in the woods and on a leash are just the 2 stupidest ideas I have ever heard.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Im not saying all rabbit like a harness, mine did, but there's exeptions to every rule, and perhaps mine was it. You tap them to get them moving to start with so they know what their meant to do. No putting a collar on a rabbit isn't a very good idea, but I was very careful, and mine really preferred it to a harness. They don't go rigid when u put a harness on, their quite happy and relaxed, just calmer, not scared, I well know the difference between if my rabbits were scared and if they were just calm. I also used to take mine to a pikniking spot for a good run about, totally freerange,and keep an eye on them so they didn't go into the undergrowth, so I don't really see why the OP shouldn't take hers to the woods, provided she watches it carefully, less chance of meeting a dog in the wood than the local park. Rabbits swimming isn't a good idea, but rabbit jumping appears very popular, and they do it at small animal shows, like the Burgess one, I hardley think they would be allowed to do so in front of tons of people if it was cruel/ unsafe.


You can be as careful as you want, a rabbits neck is extremely delicate. You were just lucky..

If the risk of VHD, Myxo and E.C (even vaccinated rabbits are at risk) aren't enough for you to explain why the OP's idea isn't a good one I really don't know what to tell you. And just because rabbit jumping is becoming popular doesn't equate to it being ethical (that is a whole debate in itself).


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good to meet you Wobbles - how many rabbits do you have?

I have to say, that while you are entitled to your opinions, that many dogs are walked in our local woods. We also have many wild bunnies here, and a lot of myxi sadly. Of course we vaccinate, and it would be lovely if the vaccinations totally protected our buns, but sadly that is not the case.

One of us lost a much loved bun to myxi this weekend through no fault of their own. 

So, to me, taking a bunny to a place where wildies go raises the chance of them catching myxi. It only takes one flea.

Re bunny jumping - I just can't see the point.

Out of interest, are you the friend that Denla talked about successfully walking their bunny on a harness?

Happy bunny binkies are far better.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Summersky, I have 2 rabbits at the present. 

When I say it's ok to walk them, I mean in a safe place,where there is little chance of meeting dogs, not take it to the popular walking spot in the woods! But a middle of nowhere type place for a bit of a hop around wont cause any harm IMHO. I used to take mine in the car to a quiet secluded spot, walk around the lake and back to the car with her, and she was fine. She was honestly a very trainable rabbit, partly because when I got her, I desperately wanted a dog but wasn't allowed one, so I substituted with a bunny instead, patiently training her tricks and walking on a lead like a dog. She became my 'puppy' that I wanted so badly and I'd take her everywhere, out, shopping, on car trips, to the fair (even got the guy to let her on the cup & saucers with me!). Due to so much socialising and time spent with her, she was extremely laid back and chilled, and simply didn't panic or tense up like rabbits usually do, she didn't try to bolt or jump suddenly, so her having just a collar was pretty safe. No rabbits shouldn't wear collars only a harness as they have fine necks, but mine was an exeption to the rule and didn't really react like a rabbit due to the hours of time and training I spent with her. I would never put collars on my current buns as they most certainly aren't like my Lady Penelope was.

Um this proberbly won't go down well, but apart from one myxo shot last autumn, my buns aren't vaccinated, due to being unable to afford it, though I might get the 2 in 1 when our vets get it in, as they both now live outside.

Bunny jumping actually looks fun, both for rabbit and owner, provided its done in a kind positive method. None of the bunnies doing it seem unhappy or distressed. It's just a bit of fun like agility is for dogs.

No I'm not the person Denla mentioned, I do not know her/him at all. I just spotted them asking about harnesses/leashes for rabbits, saw most of the replies and decided to put in a reply to show that some do have positive results to walking rabbits.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

How much exercise can a rabbit get on a lead? In the wild are they not supposed to run up to 5 miles a day? Op is going to get very fit!
My thoughts are woods=wild rabbits=myxi/vhd/EC

Having had a friend put her rabbit to sleep (vaccinated) this week due to myxi it's not a risk I would take, especially seeing the suffering involved. Far better to rabbit proof your garden and watch them bomb about on the lawn and in the bushes. Mine spend a lot of their time in the bushes investigating. OP is going to get very fit (5 miles a day) and very scratched (clambering in the bushes) in their pursuit of bunny happiness!

As for having a go at house rabbit owners, tut, their rabbits spend hours free running every day. In a safe, controlled environment. Doesn't sound cruel to me.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> Im not saying all rabbit like a harness, mine did, but there's exeptions to every rule, and perhaps mine was it. You tap them to get them moving to start with so they know what their meant to do. No putting a collar on a rabbit isn't a very good idea, but I was very careful, and mine really preferred it to a harness. They don't go rigid when u put a harness on, their quite happy and relaxed, just calmer, not scared, I well know the difference between if my rabbits were scared and if they were just calm. I also used to take mine to a pikniking spot for a good run about, totally freerange,and keep an eye on them so they didn't go into the undergrowth, so I don't really see why the OP shouldn't take hers to the woods, provided she watches it carefully, less chance of meeting a dog in the wood than the local park. Rabbits swimming isn't a good idea,* but rabbit jumping appears very popular, and they do it at small animal shows, like the Burgess one, I hardley think they would be allowed to do so in front of tons of people if it was cruel/ unsafe*.


By that token, then, bullfighting isn't cruel either. They do that at a show in front of tons of people.

Please tell me why there is less chance of meeting a dog in the woods than in a park. I am intrigued to know the answer to this, since a lot of parks have a rule that dogs must be on a lead, but not so in woods, where a dog can appear out of nowhere.

You are talking rubbish, as always, and your methods of dealing with animals have not been very knowledgeable so far. I wouldn't be listening to your advice and I hope no one else is.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Why hello Wobbles, fancy seeing you here.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

You were really lucky to have such a laid back bunny - many buns, however much time and patience you invest in them, are still free sprits at heart.

I suppose my main thought is that when we give a bunny a home, we should provide the best environment and care that we can, and that their needs come first, not ours, and we should never try to make them what we want them to be.

Having said that, helping buns with problems who need that bit more is immensely satisfying - if not crippingly expensive at times. 

Anyone who has kept several buns soon realises how individual and unique each one is - like us I guess.

In the same way as I believe that no one truly owns a cat, just cares for them, I believe that we bunny owners should be carers not controllers. 

Guess that's why I am so against harnesses and jumping competitions. They are more for the owners not the rabbits.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Hey Summersky, I have 2 rabbits at the present.
> 
> When I say it's ok to walk them, I mean in a safe place,where there is little chance of meeting dogs, not take it to the popular walking spot in the woods! But a middle of nowhere type place for a bit of a hop around wont cause any harm IMHO. I used to take mine in the car to a quiet secluded spot, walk around the lake and back to the car with her, and she was fine. She was honestly a very trainable rabbit, partly because when I got her, I desperately wanted a dog but wasn't allowed one, so I substituted with a bunny instead, patiently training her tricks and walking on a lead like a dog. She became my 'puppy' that I wanted so badly and I'd take her everywhere, out, shopping, on car trips, to the fair (even got the guy to let her on the cup & saucers with me!). Due to so much socialising and time spent with her, she was extremely laid back and chilled, and simply didn't panic or tense up like rabbits usually do, she didn't try to bolt or jump suddenly, so her having just a collar was pretty safe. No rabbits shouldn't wear collars only a harness as they have fine necks, but mine was an exeption to the rule and didn't really react like a rabbit due to the hours of time and training I spent with her. I would never put collars on my current buns as they most certainly aren't like my Lady Penelope was.
> 
> ...


IMO if you cant afford to vaccinate them you shouldnt have them, it doesnt matter if they are inside or out.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

> Um this proberbly won't go down well, but apart from one myxo shot last autumn, my buns aren't vaccinated, due to being unable to afford it, though I might get the 2 in 1 when our vets get it in, as they both now live outside.


Now why doesn't that surprise me  Funny how you should come back to the forum to start again by joining a heated thread to reveal this lil gem of info  
Trot along dear I won't be playing your little games for today 



> Bunny jumping actually looks fun, both for rabbit and owner, provided its done in a kind positive method. None of the bunnies doing it seem unhappy or distressed. It's just a bit of fun like agility is for dogs.


Finally and for the last time (because I am getting sick of saying the same thing to you) *RABBITS ARE NOT DOGS*


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> *RABBITS ARE NOT DOGS*


WHAT!!! IVE BEEN CONNED! i was told maisie was a MT! ha


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> *RABBITS ARE NOT DOGS*


Reminds me, we ordered pizza once and the delivery guy saw George sat in the hallway when my partner answered, he asked what breed of dog he was!

I spent the whole evening having giggle fits over it.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Kammie said:


> Reminds me, we ordered pizza once and the delivery guy saw George sat in the hallway when my partner answered, he asked what breed of dog he was!
> 
> I spent the whole evening having giggle fits over it.


I wouldn't take everything bernie says too seriously, she once told me i couldn't keep a rabbit in a shoebox....pftt......


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Lopside said:


> I wouldn't take everything bernie says too seriously, she once told me i couldn't keep a rabbit in a shoebox....pftt......


Whats wrong with a shoe box? I mean its not like they can chew out of it or make it soggy with pee.

Did you know that if you get a baby bunny and keep it in a small box it will grow into a square bunny... Just like square watermelons.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Lopside said:


> I wouldn't take everything bernie says too seriously, she once told me i couldn't keep a rabbit in a shoebox....pftt......


Come on now tell the full story, I said that a shoe box was far too big so a matchbox would be far suitable


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I wish I had grown up in a tall slim box then, I would be a much better shape - I blame my mother!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I wish I had grown up in a tall slim box then, I would be a much better shape - I blame my mother!


lol................my mum brought me cottage pie & mars bar cake for my lunch today to work.....now i feel sleepy.....and i shall be the shape of that watermelon if i keep eating her cake!


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> By that token, then, bullfighting isn't cruel either. They do that at a show in front of tons of people.
> 
> Please tell me why there is less chance of meeting a dog in the woods than in a park. I am intrigued to know the answer to this, since a lot of parks have a rule that dogs must be on a lead, but not so in woods, where a dog can appear out of nowhere.
> 
> You are talking rubbish, as always, and your methods of dealing with animals have not been very knowledgeable so far. I wouldn't be listening to your advice and I hope no one else is.


How can u compare bullfighting to bunny jumping? Bull fighting is cruel, they kill the bull involved n stick spears in it, bunny jumping is just training ur bun to jump over some little hurdles.

Ok where I am, it would be far safer to walk a rabbit in the woods than the park. Because everyone walks their dogs in the park cos its nice and near to town, whereas the majority wouldn't be assed to walk all the way to the woods. I am not saying its the same everywhere, but where I am u would be ok with a bunny in the woods. The ones i went to are miles out from anywhere, u would be safe 99% of the time. I'm not speaking rubbish, just from my own experience, which as I've already said wont work for everyone.



Summersky said:


> You were really lucky to have such a laid back bunny - many buns, however much time and patience you invest in them, are still free sprits at heart.


Yes I was lucky, not many buns are like she was, I could do anything with her, used to lie her in my arms like a baby and she'd fall asleep! She was a real one off, I'd never get another like her, she was a remarkable bunny.



MrRustyRead said:


> IMO if you cant afford to vaccinate them you shouldnt have them, it doesnt matter if they are inside or out.


I hit a bad patch, everyone does. Plus I'm waiting for the vet to get the 2in1 in as its not available in our practice yet.



B3rnie said:


> Now why doesn't that surprise me  Funny how you should come back to the forum to start again by joining a heated thread to reveal this lil gem of info
> Trot along dear I won't be playing your little games for today
> 
> I'm not playing games. No one else seemed to be giving the op the info they wanted, so I thought I'd share the info I have seeing as I have some. I mentioned vaccines because you said rabbits can pick stuff up walking so I shouldn't do it, we'll I've never really vaccinated a rabbit and they were fine, like I said I used to take them to a wild piknik spot and never a problem. If u want to and can afford to vaccinate rabbits that's fine, but if I don't have the money it's not top of my priority to do.
> ...


I never said they were. When I said I used to substitute my rabbit for a dog, I was about 10 (hence taking her on the cup and saucers at the fair). A child who longs for a dog but isn't allowed one will try to improvise and substitute to take away some of the longing, and as the hamsters where too small, the rabbit was the next best thing. No a rabbit isn't a dog but when your 10 u use your imagination


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> but where I am u would be ok with a bunny in the woods. The ones i went to are miles out from anywhere, *u would be safe 99% of the time.*


Not from viral diseases they wouldn't, or are the rabbits & their parasites compliant enough to make sure they vacate these woods ready for when you go walkies



Wobbles said:


> I never said they were. When I said I used to substitute my rabbit for a dog, I was about 10 *(hence taking her on the cup and saucers at the fair)*. A child who longs for a dog but isn't allowed one will try to improvise and substitute to take away some of the longing, and as the hamsters where too small, the rabbit was the next best thing. No a rabbit isn't a dog but when your 10 u use your imagination


Seriously what the actual _F***_! _Why_ would you take a _dog_ on a fairground ride, let alone a rabbit!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Wobbles said:


> How can u compare bullfighting to bunny jumping? Bull fighting is cruel, they kill the bull involved n stick spears in it, bunny jumping is just training ur bun to jump over some little hurdles.
> 
> Ok where I am, it would be far safer to walk a rabbit in the woods than the park. Because everyone walks their dogs in the park cos its nice and near to town, whereas the majority wouldn't be assed to walk all the way to the woods. I am not saying its the same everywhere, but where I am u would be ok with a bunny in the woods. The ones i went to are miles out from anywhere, u would be safe 99% of the time. I'm not speaking rubbish, just from my own experience, which as I've already said wont work for everyone.
> 
> ...


Your a bigger attention seeker than my toddler... Do you not get any attention out in the real world that you have to come on here begging for it?

Getting quite boring now actually, why don't you take your many accounts and grow up a bit.

To add, my toddler has more respect for rabbits than you do.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

:yikes:  :yikes:  :yikes: If i took one of my frenchies on a fairground ride i would look like i had done ten rounds with edward scissorhands.....this forum is sooooo entertaining sometimes! haha!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

-walks off shaking head-

Some people just don't learn, some people need a bit of patience before they learn and some people will only learn the parts of the lesson that they like because the rest is just a poo poo head.

I see you still have a lot to learn Wobbles my dear :thumbdown:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

When I was young, I was always desperate to have a dog - and only a dog would do, so I know how that feels -so much so, that I used to pretend to be one! I'm still pretty good at barking at the dog at the end of the garden even now! And no, I'm not barking mad. I used to crow at the cockerel next door, miaow at the cat and talk to the goat too. 

I did get my dog in the end, when its owner died and he was going to be put to sleep. We had him for 10 years. I'd love a dog now, but as we work it wouldn't be fair. Perhaps when I retire .............

For now, we have buns, and we do the very best we can for them. They are a motley lot, with lots of problems. The unrehomables. The rejects. Each one is amazing, some we get more attached to than others. A couple of them have adored to be adored. Our half wildy on the other hand, needs space, minimal handling, and places to hide.

We try our best to meet every bunny's individual needs, and expect nothing in return.

I suppost that's why we would never take a bunny jumping, to a live show,or anywhere else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> I suppost that's why we would never take a bunny jumping, *to a live show*,or anywhere else.


See that is my main problem with rabbit jumping, I have no doubt that many of the rabbits taking part are happy and I have no problem with people doing a little bit of jumping at home but the vast majority of rabbits would not be to be dragged around the country to jump a few obstacles in front of a huge group of predators.

It just doesn't sit right with me :thumbdown:


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Not from viral diseases they wouldn't, or are the rabbits & their parasites compliant enough to make sure they vacate these woods ready for when you go walkies
> 
> Seriously what the actual _F***_! _Why_ would you take a _dog_ on a fairground ride, let alone a rabbit!


I meant 99% safe from dogs. Not many will drive 5 miles out to walk their dogs when they can use the park 10 mins away.

Like I said, I was just 10 years old or so. My rabbit went everywhere with me (for car rides and shopping and stuff), so I took her to the fair once when it was on. I wanted to go on the ride and had no one to hold onto bunny so I took her on it with me. I wouldn't of took a dog on a ride obviously, but u can tie a dog up to wait for u, whereas u can't a rabbit.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Just read this thread from start to finish and just want to say:

Wow. 


Training a rabbit? Good luck with that! It'll be about as easy as eating cotton wool.

Now, I must go- I'm off to teach Flix and Gaga the YMCA dance routine. 

Cheerio!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Can't wait to see Flix and Gaga on Youtube!

When we are young, we do many things we wouldn't do as an adult. Life is a learning curve after all, otherwise it would be pretty pointless.

I wouldn't dream of climbing a tree, skipping up the road or make a mud pie in the middle of my Dad's lawn nowadays. 

Out of interest Wobbles, - would you still take a bunny on a fairground ride now?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> I hit a bad patch, everyone does. Plus I'm waiting for the vet to get the 2in1 in as its not available in our practice yet.


I dont think you will find anyone on here that no matter what their current situation is would compromise the health and well being of their animals.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

and ive wanted a dog all my life! should i go around pretending willow is a dog?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Wobbles said:


> I meant 99% safe from dogs. Not many will drive 5 miles out to walk their dogs when they can use the park 10 mins away.
> 
> Like I said, I was just 10 years old or so. My rabbit went everywhere with me (for car rides and shopping and stuff), so I took her to the fair once when it was on. I wanted to go on the ride and had no one to hold onto bunny so I took her on it with me. I wouldn't of took a dog on a ride obviously, but u can tie a dog up to wait for u, whereas u can't a rabbit.


Sorry, I just have to ask............don't you have any parents? If so, why did they let a ten year old take her rabbit to a fairground much less take the poor thing on a ride? In fact, I am quite surprised that the fairground workers would have allowed it either.

Please don't ever get a dog, if you believe it would be safe tied up somewhere in a fairground with no one watching it. Firstly, it would probably be scared of all the noise (I know Ferdie would) and secondly it is more likely to get stolen in a place like that than outside a shop even.

Now, you said that bunny jumping is done in front of tons of people and therefore cannot be cruel. I pointed out that bullfighting is also done in front of tons of people, I did not compare the two activities. I hope we have that straight.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I meant 99% safe from dogs. Not many will drive 5 miles out to walk their dogs when they can use the park 10 mins away.
> 
> Like I said, I was just 10 years old or so. My rabbit went everywhere with me (for car rides and shopping and stuff), so I took her to the fair once when it was on. I wanted to go on the ride and had no one to hold onto bunny so I took her on it with me. I wouldn't of took a dog on a ride obviously, but u can tie a dog up to wait for u, whereas u can't a rabbit.


Can i ask, were your parents allowing you to take a rabbit to a fair, cos my mum would have told me no, so did you sneak it out or did they allow you.?Mind you, they obviously let you take it in the car to go shopping, so they must have thought it was ok. Quite a cavalier attitude to rabbit welfare but i suppose it explains a lot.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

JordanRose said:


> Just read this thread from start to finish and just want to say:
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...


Yes rabbits aren't usually trainable that why I've said over and over that mine was an exeption. Like a dog who never barks, or a fish that doesn't swim (yes there is such a thing), it's just one that isn't like or doesn't behave like others of its kind would.



Summersky said:


> Can't wait to see Flix and Gaga on Youtube!
> 
> When we are young, we do many things we wouldn't do as an adult. Life is a learning curve after all, otherwise it would be pretty pointless.
> 
> ...


Exactly, u do stuff when your young that u wouldn't do when your older. No I wouldn't take a bunny to the fair now, or shopping, but when I was 10 I saw nothing wrong with it.



MrRustyRead said:


> and ive wanted a dog all my life! should i go around pretending willow is a dog?


 Depends how old u are, I would say that if u are a young child longing for a dog they can't have, u may well do so, especially if your friends have a dog and u can't. It's called a child's imagination, like pretending the junkyard is a fairy castle, or an old box is a spaceship to Mars.

Here is a pic of me (blanked out as this is the internet after all) walking one of my rabbits at about 10 yrs old:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

No I wouldn't walk my buns at the supermarket now, but then there are a lot of things I wouldn't do now that I did back then.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thinking of it, I used to pretend my mattress up on its side was a horse! Kept collapsing though. 

A child's imagination is a wonderful thing, but it does need to be curbed by the adults around at times.

Wobbles, I am guessing you had a lonely childhood and your bundog was your best friend? In which case s/he would have been very important to you.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Yes rabbits aren't usually trainable that why I've said over and over that mine was an exeption. Like a dog who never barks, or a fish that doesn't swim (yes there is such a thing), it's just one that isn't like or doesn't behave like others of its kind would.
> 
> Exactly, u do stuff when your young that u wouldn't do when your older. No I wouldn't take a bunny to the fair now, or shopping, but when I was 10 I saw nothing wrong with it.
> 
> ...


wow........did you get a lot of attention from people at the supermarket? I can honestly say i have never seen that before, but i did see someone walking two ferrets down the street a feww weeks ago!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> Yes rabbits aren't usually trainable that why I've said over and over that mine was an exeption. Like a dog who never barks, or a fish that doesn't swim (yes there is such a thing), it's just one that isn't like or doesn't behave like others of its kind would.


Okay, it's good that you feel you need to justify this, but I was making a general, sarcastic point. It wasn't directed at you. It was more for the original poster who, incidentally has gone quiet.

Oh, Denla! Come out to play- why so shy, all of a sudden? Or has your alter-ego taken over?


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

Wobbles said:


> Depends how old u are, I would say that if u are a young child longing for a dog they can't have, u may well do so, especially if your friends have a dog and u can't. It's called a child's imagination, like pretending the junkyard is a fairy castle, or an old box is a spaceship to Mars.


when i was younger i had an imaginary dog, i was only allowed fish back then so i wasnt going to get one of them out and walk it.

and i wouldnt go oh im not allowed a dog ill get a rabbit. i wanted rabbits and tortoises, they werent ever going to be a substitute for a dog.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

I wanted a horse when I was younger, I would wear my mums shoes and the heel made a clip-clop noise when you walked in them. And I'm go clip-clopping up the garden path pretending I was on a horse!!
Oh the imagination of a child!

I had a rabbit called Murphy at the time. Just because I wanted a horse really badly as well doesn't mean I wanted to saddle Murph up and ride him round the field though!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

The problem is Wobbles, I accept you do thing when you're younger that you wouldn't necessarily do now, I certainly hope you wouldn't. But to come on to this thread and vocalise your support for such a ridiculous suggestion will leave you open to criticism and anger. Whether you are aware or not...this person has no intention of listening to advice regarding *normal* bunny "health and safety" rules. While your bunny may have been relatively calm on a leash you clearly accept that this is not the case for most bunnies. Most rabbits would freak out on a walk in public. Some rabbits will catch horrendous diseases that cannot be vaccinated against. A few of those will die from those diseases. A few more will die from predatory related injuries or shock related to attacks. One or two of these may escape, or become injured accidentally from a moment of not looking. 

The risks are TOO HIGH.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lopside said:


> wow........did you get a lot of attention from people at the supermarket? I can honestly say i have never seen that before, but i did see someone walking two ferrets down the street a feww weeks ago!


My daughter's ex-boyfriend went to Tesco once to get my month's shopping with his iguana on his shoulder. It wasn't until he was nearly finished that the thing moved and people realised it was not made of rubber after all!

Wobbles and Denia and anyone else who thinks taking a bunny for a walk in public is a great idea, rabbits can die of shock faster than you can react. If that doesn't deter you, then you are both extremely selfish little children.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm sorry for repeating a previously made suggestion (different post) but I was just looking for a present for my neice and just come across this...might be just what OP needs 

Buy Dog On Lead from the Next UK online shop


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MrRustyRead said:


> and ive wanted a dog all my life! should i go around pretending willow is a dog?


That would be the longest game of fetch ever lol


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> Sorry, I just have to ask............don't you have any parents? If so, why did they let a ten year old take her rabbit to a fairground much less take the poor thing on a ride? In fact, I am quite surprised that the fairground workers would have allowed it either.
> 
> Please don't ever get a dog, if you believe it would be safe tied up somewhere in a fairground with no one watching it. Firstly, it would probably be scared of all the noise (I know Ferdie would) and secondly it is more likely to get stolen in a place like that than outside a shop even.
> 
> Now, you said that bunny jumping is done in front of tons of people and therefore cannot be cruel. I pointed out that bullfighting is also done in front of tons of people, I did not compare the two activities. I hope we have that straight.





Lopside said:


> Can i ask, were your parents allowing you to take a rabbit to a fair, cos my mum would have told me no, so did you sneak it out or did they allow you.?Mind you, they obviously let you take it in the car to go shopping, so they must have thought it was ok. Quite a cavalier attitude to rabbit welfare but i suppose it explains a lot.


Yes my parents let me take my bun to the fair with a lot of persuading. They didn't know I put it on the ride with me though, but it was only a slow ride, only sped up if you asked them to spin the cup!, which I didn't , which is proberbly the only reason the fair man let me on. That plus our fairs only have like 5 stalls so they don't turn people away! My parents did let me take my rabbit shopping and stuff for 2 reasons. One was the fact they did not want a dog so whilst I was happy with my rabbit I wasn't bringing up the dreaded 'D' word. They knew that saying something like 'but it's a rabbit not a dog' would have broken my fantasy bundog, and they'd have had the inviteable ' I want a real dog then', so they mostly kept quiet about it.Secondly, I'm talking about years ago, when it was the norm to keep hamsters in foot long cages and small animal welfare wasn't really thought of. I suppose also, they realised that whilst I was so absorbed in my rabbit, it wasn't leading the usual life of being stuck in a cage in the garden, in fact although perhaps it wasn't exactly the right thing to do, I reckon my bunny saw more of the world and had a more interesting life than most! She certainly wasn't one of the neglected ones who are forgotten about an hour later!



Summersky said:


> Thinking of it, I used to pretend my mattress up on its side was a horse! Kept collapsing though.
> 
> A child's imagination is a wonderful thing, but it does need to be curbed by the adults around at times.
> 
> Wobbles, I am guessing you had a lonely childhood and your bundog was your best friend? In which case s/he would have been very important to you.


yes that's about it Summersky. None of the other kids were into animals, so I had very little in common with them. I'd never mixed easily, and found it difficult to make friends. My brother was only 4ish so I was pretty much on my own. My bun became my companion (bit like a truck driver's dog), so naturally I wanted to take her everywhere with me. I suppose had she been a 'usual' rabbit I wouldn't of, but she was so friendly and loving she just became the 'dog' I couldn't have.



Lopside said:


> wow........did you get a lot of attention from people at the supermarket? I can honestly say i have never seen that before, but i did see someone walking two ferrets down the street a feww weeks ago!


Yep!! People would stop and do a double take, but after they realised I was there every saturday whilst my Mum went in for the shopping, they started waiting to see them! They were quite an attraction and the shop were pretty happy as it drew people to there!



JordanRose said:


> Okay, it's good that you feel you need to justify this, but I was making a general, sarcastic point. It wasn't directed at you. It was more for the original poster who, incidentally has gone quiet.
> 
> Oh, Denla! Come out to play- why so shy, all of a sudden? Or has your alter-ego taken over?


Honestly, I swear, I am not Denla! I have absolutely no idea who they are! Apart from all else, why would I come on here asking what harness to use, when I've already got one from [email protected] and knew that swedish company that sells them?! Plus I didn't think you could have more than one account, at least not in the same name? Whoever they are, they are not me.



MrRustyRead said:


> when i was younger i had an imaginary dog, i was only allowed fish back then so i wasnt going to get one of them out and walk it.
> 
> and i wouldnt go oh im not allowed a dog ill get a rabbit. i wanted rabbits and tortoises, they werent ever going to be a substitute for a dog.


I did the imaginary dog stage too, but moved on to the rabbit as it was acually solid and moved:laugh:.I didn't actually get a rabbit for a substitute. I already had one rabbit, and whilst out shopping one day, saw they had some beautiful baby 'mini lops' in the pet store. Thinking they would indeed be 'mini' we got one as company for our other rabbit. Well she didn't quite stay 'mini' as advertised (nor a he neither!), more a standard sized. When I saw how friendly she was I started to try and train her, and was amazed when she was learning them, so I decided as I wasn't allowed a dog, to concentrate my efforts with her instead. I would never get a rabbit as a dog substitute (or any animal)now, but at 10 imagination made it work ok.



niki87 said:


> The problem is Wobbles, I accept you do thing when you're younger that you wouldn't necessarily do now, I certainly hope you wouldn't. But to come on to this thread and vocalise your support for such a ridiculous suggestion will leave you open to criticism and anger. Whether you are aware or not...this person has no intention of listening to advice regarding *normal* bunny "health and safety" rules. While your bunny may have been relatively calm on a leash you clearly accept that this is not the case for most bunnies. Most rabbits would freak out on a walk in public. Some rabbits will catch horrendous diseases that cannot be vaccinated against. A few of those will die from those diseases. A few more will die from predatory related injuries or shock related to attacks. One or two of these may escape, or become injured accidentally from a moment of not looking.
> 
> The risks are TOO HIGH.


I would hope the OP and anyone else, can see, I could do what I did because I had a very special one off type of rabbit, which is why I have stressed that point several times. I do not for one minute think all rabbits are the same, 99% of them would never put up with what mine did. Mine was totally relaxed and laid back,but most aren't like that. I do walk my current ones around the house and garden, but I would never ever take them to town, the park, the supermarket and certainly not the woods. If they escaped no way would I get them back, they do not come when I tap my leg like Lady P did. There is no harm (provided bunny doesn't mind) in putting a harness and leash on a rabbit and walking it around your house/garden imo, it lets mine get to parts of the garden they otherwise wouldn't be allowed to. But not outside of there. Most rabbits panic easy, do not like being restrained in such a way and may escape by wriggling out the harness. OP if you want to walk your bunny around your house and yard that is fine, mine are quite happy doing so. But don't take it out about like I did. I said it to show it is possible to walk a rabbit happily,but when I took mine all those places I was young and had a unique bun. Besides you can't really walk a rabbit like a dog, you have to go where they want, which in the garden is fine, but you'd get fed up dong a proper walk like that! Again, at 10 that doesn't bother you in the same way, you just have a pet on a lead like your friends do.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to say that with this thread and its imaginery dogs, imaginery horses and rabbits substituting for dogs, I never realised how fortunate I was growing up with two dogs, cats, bunnies, guinea pigs, chickens, geese, tortoises.........I never had to imagine anything and I never wanted a horse. Huge, scary things!


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> That would be the longest game of fetch ever lol


we would have years of fun


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I was a ten year old thirty years ago, so probably long before you Wobbles, bug my mum would never have allowed me to take a rabbit anywhere like that, long before rabbit welfare ideas came into play. But then I longed for a dog, but if I mithered my mum she would have whooped my butt, I was allowed a rabbit and a budgie. Now in my own home I have five rabbits, a dog, a hamster and next year am getting a cat and chickens once I've moved house. No grandchildren for my mum, just lots of animals...haha! Cos I was deprived as a child....lol. 
Back to the original thread tho, I think a bunny would be happier with a large run/safe garden to run around in at will rather than short trips on a lead, to an area out of a persons control, in that you don't know what it who else is using that area.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So ultimately Denla, if you are still reading, we are actually ALL on the same page - please, for your bunnys sake, don't take your bunny walking in the woods - 

- it's only a very rare and special rabbit that will stay calm on a harness

-even then, for that one in a million bunny, it would only be OK in a garden 

- if a rabbit takes fright in a harness, it can seriously injury itself

- if the harness is too tight, it could injure bun, possibly terminally

- if the harness is too loose, bun will escape and may never be seen again

- you have no control over where bunny goes

- the woods may be natural, but they are full of danger - 

- wild rabbits - fleas/gnats -myxi
- VHD (sudden death) - EC
- dangerous plants
- predators - dogs off lead 
- sudden fright - shock - death

There are far better ways to enrich a bunny's life.


----------



## denla (Oct 5, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Okay, it's good that you feel you need to justify this, but I was making a general, sarcastic point. It wasn't directed at you. It was more for the original poster who, incidentally has gone quiet.
> 
> Oh, Denla! Come out to play- why so shy, all of a sudden? Or has your alter-ego taken over?


I've decided to buy the harness and leash, and getting ready to train my rabbit. Won't be wasting time reading you lot complaining instead of helping me. Gonna spend time training rabbit instead of coming here to read useless posts from people thinking they know my rabbit.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

It is odd that there are so many stupid suggestions associated with this rabbit, just like another recent rabbit, and odd too that it has the same name - Rabbit. At least that was its name until the poster was nudged in the direction of giving it one.

I don't think anyone need worry unduly as I am fairly sure this rabbit is just as imaginery as the other one, you remember, the one who refused to eat poo and for some strange reason, liked grass.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good luck dear bun.

Denla, we'll still be here for your bun when you need advice on how to cope with or rehome an injured bunny - or one with myxi.

Your reaction was oh so predictable - no, I don't know your rabbit - but I do know the risks in the woods.

You got the reaction and attention you wanted, but you also united people on here who are passionate about the well being of all bunnies, not just their own buns at home. So thank you for that Denla. Enjoy your walk. Good luck little bun - and sorry we coudn't make that difference this time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

denla said:


> I've decided to buy the harness and leash, and getting ready to train my rabbit. Won't be wasting time reading you lot complaining instead of helping me. *Gonna spend time training rabbit instead of coming here to read useless posts from people thinking they know my rabbit.*


Yet you post a new thread asking for our advice ut:

Don't worry I have highlighted the reasons why your plan is a bad one, you have ignored those concerns because they were not what you had hoped for.

I shall stop wasting my time with your threads, I just hope one day you will learn to listen to people that have a great amount of knowledge (talking about the forum as a whole not me ) rather than just doing what you want because "you know best" :idea:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Yet you post a new thread asking for our advice ut:
> 
> Don't worry I have highlighted the reasons why your plan is a bad one, you have ignored those concerns because they were not what you had hoped for.
> 
> I shall stop wasting my time with your threads, I just hope one day you will learn to listen to people that have a great amount of knowledge (talking about the forum as a whole not me ) rather than just doing what you want because "you know best" :idea:


Just seeing that air purifier thread they've recently started makes me think this member is who a lot of us think they are, wasn't the other one obsessed with getting rid of smells too?

Hark at my detective skills


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

denla said:


> I've decided to buy the harness and leash, and getting ready to train my rabbit. Won't be wasting time reading you lot complaining instead of helping me. Gonna spend time training rabbit instead of coming here to read useless posts from people thinking they know my rabbit.


Why ask for advice when you aren't gonna take it. 

There are so many rude things I could say right now, but I'm going to.


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue (Sep 11, 2012)

If this bunny does actually exist I hope for it's sake that it somehow stays safe while you experiment with ways to keep YOURSELF entertained using it.

You're not doing this for your rabbits sake at all, you're doing it because YOU want to. Because YOU think it'll be fun or cute or whatever....well let's see how much of a good idea you think it is when your rabbit gets myxi, or when it gets mauled by a dog or cat that you aren't fast enough to stop from attacking your rabbit.

You are selfish and you are going to cause harm to your rabbit


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Just seeing that air purifier thread they've recently started makes me think this member is who a lot of us think they are, wasn't the other one obsessed with getting rid of smells too?
> 
> Hark at my detective skills


Yup that thread confirmed that thought for me


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

simplysardonic said:


> Just seeing that air purifier thread they've recently started makes me think this member is who a lot of us think they are, wasn't the other one obsessed with getting rid of smells too?
> 
> Hark at my detective skills


Busted, Ninja! :ciappa:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Can we introduce new rules on trolls, please? People like this really upset me.  xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I think we should just hijack their threads for the good of all bunnies and people out there who really want to do their best for them. 

That way the troll never wins. A clever troll would be controversial, but would manage to divide the forum. This one isn't clever enough, and just unites us. 

Good comes out of bad.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Lopside said:


> I was a ten year old thirty years ago, so probably long before you Wobbles, bug my mum would never have allowed me to take a rabbit anywhere like that, long before rabbit welfare ideas came into play. But then I longed for a dog, but if I mithered my mum she would have whooped my butt, I was allowed a rabbit and a budgie. Now in my own home I have five rabbits, a dog, a hamster and next year am getting a cat and chickens once I've moved house. No grandchildren for my mum, just lots of animals...haha! Cos I was deprived as a child....lol.
> Back to the original thread tho, I think a bunny would be happier with a large run/safe garden to run around in at will rather than short trips on a lead, to an area out of a persons control, in that you don't know what it who else is using that area.


LOL my mum is getting the same! Only bundle she'll be looking after will have 4 legs and fur



denla said:


> I've decided to buy the harness and leash, and getting ready to train my rabbit. Won't be wasting time reading you lot complaining instead of helping me. Gonna spend time training rabbit instead of coming here to read useless posts from people thinking they know my rabbit.


I have tried to answer your question denla, using my own experiences. You asked where to buy and what to buy and I've given you some info. I have told you that you can try to harness train your bunny to walk around the house/garden as that won't cause any harm. It is up to you if you do so, but I wasn't complaining at you, I was trying to help you, by telling you that I also walk my buns, but not in the way your intending to. I do it safetly so it's fun for me and buns. If you are dead set on wanting your bun to experience the naturalness of the wood, or a natural lifestyle, put bark chippings or hemp chippings in the run, add a few big rocks or pebbles in to explore, maybe place or plant a small safe bush or 2 for realism and throw a handful of rabbit nuggets all over so your bun can have a go at 'natural foraging'. Et voila a natural but safe environment that is (to the bunny's mind) just like his wild cousin's! This is what I do, and walk them a bit round the other parts of the garden and this way the get the best of both worlds and you never have to leave the house!



newfiesmum said:


> It is odd that there are so many stupid suggestions associated with this rabbit, just like another recent rabbit, and odd too that it has the same name - Rabbit. At least that was its name until the poster was nudged in the direction of giving it one.
> 
> I don't think anyone need worry unduly as I am fairly sure this rabbit is just as imaginery as the other one, you remember, the one who refused to eat poo *and for some strange reason, liked grass*.


PMSL, that is unbelievable - someone actually that?!:crazy:



JordanRose said:


> Busted, Ninja! :ciappa:


I swear, whatever you may think, I am not denla or Ninja! I have absolutely _no_ idea who these people are, but it is not me. Most I've done on here is change my username shorter as I didn't like it, but I don't have multiple accounts or other usernames.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wobbles said:


> I swear, whatever you may think, I am not denla or Ninja! I have absolutely _no_ idea who these people are, but it is not me. Most I've done on here is change my username shorter as I didn't like it, but I don't have multiple accounts or other usernames.


Don't worry, having thought about it, I take back what I said. I don't think you're part of the Denla/Ninja ego after all. It's just one sad person elsewhere, who has nothing better to do with their time...


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Louiseandfriends said:


> Can we introduce new rules on trolls, please? People like this really upset me.  xx


Unfortunately, that could lead to suffering as there really are people about who are that stupid. When I had problems with one of my dogs waking me up every night for a wee, I was asked why I couldn't leave a potty out for him! When I had problems with cleaning his bum because he was afraid of anyone getting under his tail, someone else suggested I sneak up on him while he was asleep and use hair remover!

So, you see, there are some people out there who desperately need our help with their animals, even though it sounds bizarre to us.



Wobbles said:


> I swear, whatever you may think, I am not denla or Ninja! I have absolutely _no_ idea who these people are, but it is not me. Most I've done on here is change my username shorter as I didn't like it, but I don't have multiple accounts or other usernames.


I don't think anyone is mistaking you Ninjayou, a member who was banned and has managed to sneak back under another name with another IP address. Unfortunately, can't do much about it without proof.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

It strikes me that the OP got exactly what they wanted - an awful lot of attention (over 120 replies and over 1500 views!!) which is nuts, not to mention confusing to any newcomers seeking genuine advice or info despite people's best efforts to hijack and educate. Why don't we call it a day?


----------

